# Question Please



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm new here and have question. Is anyone familiar with this breeder - Karbit Poodles?

Thanks


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you want to know? What are you looking for?


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to know if anyone has information on the breeder Karin Benker of Karbit Poodles. I'm looking at a puppy that she has and I don't really understand the testing reports provided. Any assistance you could provide would be greatly appreciated. I have links to the reports on the parents although I'm not sure if I can post them here or not.

Thanks


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to add, I'm looking for a miniature poodle puppy.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You can PM me. Are you looking at the Breeder's Option on the CERF report?


----------

